# Live 6 Months in NZ and 6 in UK.



## activemiss

We are citizens of both UK and NZ. As retirement gets closer we are wondering about sharing out time between the 2 countries and enjoying summer in both. I' d hope to pick up some relief teaching in both countries. Has anyone any experience of splitting time between the 2 and are there any rules against it? Pitfalls? Thinking of renting out house in NZ and using income to pay rent in Uk when there.


----------



## escapedtonz

No rules against it if you are citizens of both. You can come and go as you please and live study work in both.
The only pitfalls I can think of are the travelling every 6 months and the tax implications of working in both countries and with the property decision.


----------



## expatrocket

If you're eligible for NZ super it may pay to check out the amount of days you can spend out of NZ. I checked for my Father and from memory its 180 days in NZ will mean you keep the super. Too long outside and you lose it. Might be something to keep in mind if you're doing 6/6 split


----------



## samsmith

Yea, That's a cool idea rent house in NZ and using the income to pay rent in Uk because in New Zealand tourist prefers to book house or motels on rent for a short tenure when they came for vacations.


----------

